# Sea Born FX25 from Sundance



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

I was going to head to Alabama this week to check out the Sea Born FX25 from Sundance Boats. It looks like a good bay/offshore boat but I'll have to make my judgments about the fit and finish after seeing it in person. Anyone have any experience with this boat or Sundance in general?

http://www.sundanceboats.com/modeldetail.php?subid=MTg2


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

I've seen them at Scott's Marine near Elberta, but didn't look that close at them. Seem to be ok boats...
Perdido


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Perdido said:


> I've seen them at Scott's Marine near Elberta, but didn't look that close at them. Seem to be ok boats...
> Perdido


Same here, nice looking boat but it's not a offshore boat. I don't know what the dead rise is but it is very flat in the back. In shore = nice. offshore=afraid not


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Shit I'd run that boat 30 miles offshore. You'd just have to pick your days


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

zulubravo34 said:


> Shit I'd run that boat 30 miles offshore. You'd just have to pick your days


Oh yeah.. you Da man:thumbup:


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*sundance*

i had a sundance b22. Its a lot like the carolina skiff. Anyway i wished i still had the boat. It was a great shallow water boat but i ventured offshore around 20 miles when the weather was right. I never had any problems with it.

Dont think you will make a mistake with the brand name.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Has a 17 degree deadrise. Should do fine nearshore/offshore. A 25' boat with with a 300 hp, I wouldn't think twice about running 30-35 miles. Hell, we run 20-25 miles in a 20' bay boat fairly often.


----------



## seabornfx25 (Jul 9, 2013)

*sundance*

ive own a seborn fx 25 for about 6 months i took it 50 miles out into the gulf 
caught lots of snapper boat handled well very satisfied with the performance of my boat definitely worth every penny


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

My dealer buddy just started carrying them. I looked at the 19' and the fit and finish was nice. I was impressed with them. I would say a step above the Carolina Skiff/Sea Chaser line. I owned a Sea Chaser 1950 RG and these seem better put together better and more care to the finish.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

What's the sticker on her? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## seabornfx25 (Jul 9, 2013)

HsiF deR



I paid 52000




Navigation radio. Fish finder I got everything exept the trolling motor 


I did lots of research and a lot of test runs the fx25 was the smoothest if them all


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I really like the layout! It looks like a nice ride.


----------



## seabornfx25 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you sir I appreciate it


----------

